# yes its that time of year again



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

so what yours plans even if you arent competing what are your aims for 2010?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

me 1st then, i started dieting yesterday no plans in mind i just want to be in good shape for the ladies seminar at paul georges gym in march. and to fit my booty into some extreme hot pants for the expo in may

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm going to try and get in semi presentable shape for the Expo after having only trained for 3 months out the last 4.5 years.

I've got to stand next to Shane "Bodyworx" Copley and Stuart Core so better get my fat ass into the gym!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i start a 14 weeks diet to the NABBA West in 2 weeks time then all being good will compete at the NABBA Britain if i get the placing i want then on to the Worlds and Universe.......


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

this year im back to training for strength again and trying to grow! which normally means fat bloater for me!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

start dieting in about 5 weeks for the nabba midlands hopfully qualifying for the britain at southport


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

PScarb said:


> i start a 14 weeks diet to the NABBA West in 2 weeks time then all being good will compete at the NABBA Britain if i get the placing i want then on to the Worlds and Universe.......


Busy year for you paul, looking forward to seeing you on stage at the britain and universe

Xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

LeeB said:


> this year im back to training for strength again and trying to grow! which normally means fat bloater for me!


You taking a year off then lee?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

FAT BOY said:


> start dieting in about 5 weeks for the nabba midlands hopfully qualifying for the britain at southport


Good luck starting youir diet and qualifing for the britain, I always loved competing at the brit fantastic run show

X


----------



## eddywalsh21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Im starting a 14 week training program ready for the Inline hockey World championships in sweeden.

got to run to level 16.5 on the bleep by april!

Good Times!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

> You taking a year off then lee?


will be a year off stage at least, probably 2-3 if everything goes as planned!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

' said:


> Busy year for you paul' date=' looking forward to seeing you on stage at the britain and universe
> 
> Xx[/quote']after last year off i am looking forward to getting back into show shape plus i have never competed at the universe so looking forward to that, is Shane competing??
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Working on my diet and just generally trying to up my lifts  Started a "Propper gym" in September 2009 after training at a school gym for 2years before this. Since September ive been able to do barbell bench press/deadlifts/ squats and use heavier dumbells than 20KG 

~Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Try and get my head back into it and sort my arms out, if I can get something like will look to compete in the autumn and qualify for next years NABBA British.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll just keep fit & healthy...

I have to stop eating nuts as I'm indulging on them far too much: had a 500gm bag of pistachios in one go yesterday & I didn't feel right after! :-/

Well it's not really that bad as the weight includes the shells!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Done 2ish weeks diet before Christmas and started again on Monday for Nabba Scottish in April. Gives me another 16 on top of the 2 I already done, but I am a fat cnut, may not make it.

Damn them for bringing it forward :lol:

Will just be a line filler, but need to do it for my motivation - as long as I am shredded and a wee bit bigger than last time, I'll be happy.

Then UKBFF Scottish,

and then REBOUND BABY :lol:


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

NABBA Scottish for me in April,,then all goes to plan, the Brits in Southport.. would be dream come true to get on the Universe stage,, even if its just for the experience...x


----------



## shaking (Oct 11, 2009)

Mainly to lower the alcohol intake and get to work on reducing the body fat. Once that get's on the road I'l take some more steps from there.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

First aim is to keep consistent at the gym and being conscientious about wanting to be in shape, as I can easily get take aways and drink beer every night and lose sight of things. I should manage this as I have a very fitness minded other half and she shouldn't let me slack too much.

Secondly with the above achieved I want to get lean enough to be sort of 7 or 8% B/F for when I go sunning myself on holiday!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i shall be bidding to maintain my self confessed title of MC`s over 40,fairly natural, sexiest mo fo again :becky:


----------



## Branna (Apr 3, 2009)

3 weeks into a 20 week diet for the NABBA North, hopefully the Britian, never know 3rd time lucky!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bodywise said:


> 3 weeks into a 20 week diet for the NABBA North, hopefully the Britian, never know 3rd time lucky!!!


good luck mate


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah good luck to all competing let the games begin


----------

